# Opera Italia



## OperaSaz (Feb 12, 2010)

Has anyone else been watching the BBC 4 Opera Italia series? I really enjoyed it. Antonia Pappano provided some really interesting insights to the history of opera. Think my favourite episode was probably the final one, as I do love Puccini.

The second programme also gave some really good insight into the works of Verdi (a favourite of mine is Rigoletto).

Did anyone else find this series compelling? It was nice to see some of the license money spent on covering Opera, haven't seen such a good series in a while

Saz


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

I've really enjoyed them. I haven't seen the last one but thanks to the iPlayer I will later today.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I have really enjoyed these & I think Antonio Pappano is wonderful. He isn't patronising & his knowledge of & passion for his subject makes it interesting for both experts & novices.

I can hardly believe there is so much opera on the BBC at the moment but looking at the schedules it looks like we have a few days off while the World Cup is on.

Lots more to come though.


----------



## peter knight (Mar 21, 2010)

my wife hates me watching anything to do with classical music


----------



## are fiefs (Apr 1, 2010)

An excellent series. I have to say that the little workshops that Pappano indulges in throughout each episode, particularly the first, given my relative lack of knowledge regarding Monteverdi, with various singers and the like, were incredibly enjoyable and insightful. A similar series on another musical genre(s) would be, without hesitation on my behalf, exceptionally welcome.

Such enthusiasm is rarely seen on television. Let’s just say it’s infectious. Scarpia!


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

I've only just found this thread...

I thought it was an excellent series, the sort of programme the BBC _used_ to be famous for!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm ressurrecting this old thread to ask - is this series available on any sort of medium for those who don't live in the UK? Streaming, mail order, something? I'd love to watch it.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

It's on youtube in its entirety (as far as I know)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Webliveconcerts#grid/user/398A6F9A488AEFFC

This youtube channel contains a lot of other operas and concerts too, it's among my favourites.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, Karen.
A good soul here has already sent me a copy but it's good to know about this channel and I have subscribed to it.
The funny thing is that just like for any other multiple part series, the number of viewers goes dwindling from episode to episode (more people start watching a series than finish it), except that the episode with Kaufmann gets a big jump of number of viewers. It looks like Annie's and Natalie's Kaufmann fan club is very active. LOL


----------



## Lipatti (Oct 9, 2010)

I've just watched the first episode. I think this is a great program, perfect for any beginner who wants to know the basics of (Italian) opera. It's brief, concise and entertaining.

I've seen interviews with Pappano before and I'm really starting to like this guy. He's very passionate about classical music and seems to be doing a lot to attract popular attention to it, reminding me somewhat of Bernstein.


----------

